# Super Mario Bros Z



## Momoharu (Oct 10, 2009)

Has anyone watched these animations?  If not, go to http://www.vglag.com/smbz , your seriously missing out.

Honestly, I think this is the best flash animation ever to exist, the guy who does this is a certified genius.  I just watched the 8th episode and nearly crapped myself because of it's badassness.

Thoughts, criticisms, etc.?


----------



## Thorne (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, I agree there, they are downright amazing, and that episode 8 is the best one so far, the synchronized combat was beyond awesome, especially with the Luigi statue. All the references was awesome too.
"The Princess is now a PERMANENT guest, at one of my seven koopa hotels my doom ship!"

The rather long talk in the beginning was also surprisingly awesome, or at least it became that when Sonic brought up Maria. It became needlessly dramatic, but dramatic none the less. Although I think we all guess Shadow comes out of the blue and kicks Basilisx to hell.


----------

